# Senden via Dialog?



## bruce85 (10. Mrz 2014)

Hallo,
wie kann ich einen Dialog erstellen, indem ich auswählen kann, über welche App ich Dateien verschicken möchte?
z.B. Bluetooth, WhatsApp, E-Mail usw.

Ich finde leider nicht das, was ich brauche.

Kann mir Vielleicht jemand ein beispiel Posten?

Ich danke euch schonmal.

MfG


----------



## ruerob (10. Mrz 2014)

Hallo bruce85,

was möchtest du denn genau wissen, wie die einzelnen Versandarten programmiert werden, oder nur wie der Dialog aufgebaut werden müsste?

hochachtungsvolle Grüße,

ruerob.


----------



## bruce85 (10. Mrz 2014)

Hallo,
z.B. wenn ich bestimmte Sounds markiere, dann möchte ich einen Dialog anzeigen lassen, über welche App man sie verschicken kann.
Die Apps sollen im Dialog angezeigt werden, mit welcher App man die Sounds verschicken kann.

MfG


----------



## dzim (10. Mrz 2014)

Ich weiss nicht, ob das immer gilt, aber es gibt hier ja die Intents und in der Regel tut Android bei entsprechenden Intents dir die passenden Apps presentieren und du musst dich nicht um mehr kümmern, als die Daten im korrekten Format zu übergeben.


----------



## bruce85 (10. Mrz 2014)

Danke Dir.

Im anhang habe ich mal den Screen hochgeladen, was ich vor habe.

Wenn ich dann z.B. auf WhatsApp+ klicke, dann sollen die Sounds auch per WhatsApp+ verschickt werden, wie könnte ich diese Activity bzw. Intent erstellen?

MfG


----------



## dzim (10. Mrz 2014)

Zum einen schau dir mal alles an, was Lars Vogel so zu Intents zusammengetragen hat, da bekommst du einen ersten Überblick, was man damit alles anstellen kann:
Android Intents - Tutorial

Dann habe ich mal nach "intent share" gesucht (das ist ja deine Option, die du brauchst, glaube ich) und habe dabei dieses Tutorial gefunden:
Android SDK: Implement a Share Intent - Tuts+ Code Tutorial

Dabei wird beschrieben, dass du einen Intent á la

```
Intent sharingIntent = new Intent(android.content.Intent.ACTION_SEND);
```
konstruieren musst, den du dann nur noch korrekt einstellen musst (MIME-Type für den Inhalt via der Intent-Methode 
	
	
	
	





```
#setType(String)
```
) und dann noch die Daten geben musst (im Beispiel ist es der Email-Inhalt und der Empfänger). Die sogenannten Extras sind dann die Daten, die die Ziel-Activity (Mail-Program, WhatsApp, ...) kennen muss, um diese dann korrekt anzuzeigen. Die meisten werden sich aber an die Defaults halten, wenn es nicht gerade in Dutzend Apps und Activities eines Herstellers ist, der hier noch alternativen anbieten kann und somit nur sein eigenes Format unterstützen muss - falls du verstehst, was ich meine.


----------



## bruce85 (11. Mrz 2014)

Das hat mir sehr weitergeholfen.

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe.

MfG


----------

